# 10 gallon south american -- suggestions?



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm planning to order some drill bits to plumb an overflow to a wet/dry in a 10 gallon sump for my 29 gallon tank (yes, I know it's silly, but it's what I want to do so there ).

I got a wild hair and started thinking about a 10 gallon tank with a similar 10 gallon sump and wet/dry for my bedroom. I'm not sure I want to play the water modification game with a system that small though, which means I need to target a soft water species -- south american dwarf cichlid time!

Anyhoo, what stocking suggestions would you guys recommend?  Would I need to plant the tank? If so, what plants would work well without CO2, and what sort of light levels would they need? I'm thinking a "normal" 14watt spiral bulb (or two) would be the easiest thing to do, though I could also go with a wee little t5 arrangement if that's what it needed.

I realize some of this probably belongs in "tank setups", but I'm particularly interested in what you south american cichlidiots have to say, since I normally hang over in Tanganyika land .

thanks!

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would heavily plant the tank out. If you dont want to plant it, a whole bunch of driftwood and leaf litter will work too, in fact, driftwood and leaf litter is a more natural environment for a lot of the SA dwarfs than plants...but the plants look better. If you can pump 2wpg over the tank you can grow swords, val, java moss, java fern, anubias, and other moderate to low light plants, no need for co2 in that case, but ferts will be necessary with the swords in there. 1.5 wpg should let you grow the java's and anubias and other low light plants. Keep in mind though, often a south american dwarf tank gets a lot of driftwood, and the water darkens a bit, so you might need a little bit more light than normal. Most SA dwarfs appriciate the tannin stained water too, and their colors look a lot better in it (not as washed out).

As for fish....there is much debate. A 10 gallon can be used as a breeding tank, and if its heavily planted with a lot of places to hide and break up line of sight, a pair of smaller dwarfs could work...but since 10g is small, there is a chance it wont. I might suggest Apistogramma iniridae, they grow to be smaller than the typical apisto, so they might work. Blue rams are a possibility, as well as any apisto species that is a little less aggressive. A pair of female dwarves should also work as well, but your fish colors and behavior will not be as much fun. Im sure your already aware, but just a reminder, 2 males wont work unless you really want 1 male. In addition to the cichlids, you could add a few smaller dithers, 4-6 neons, and a few oto cats to handle cleanup (if your going the planted route, then you may need them).

I will let the more experienced dwarf experts give you the real advice, but a heavily planted, or driftwood tank would let you get away with 1 pair of smaller/less aggressive dwarfs in my opinion. However, dont take what I give you as fact, I would like some more experts to chime in first.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Hrm, sounds like I might be more successful with a 20 gallon (10 gallon sump still)? If so, feel free to suggest for that setup as well 

-Rick (the armchair aquarist, who is still in the "what if..." stage for a second aquarium, and has to get it by the spousal approval committee still)


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would think a 20g long would be fine for a trio (1 male 2 female) of apisto's.

edit: Well, according to the cookie cutter tank section, its still recommending only a pair for a 20g tank.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

A trio works better in a 20 long versus a 20 high (standard 20 gal).


----------

